# Polishing Inlet Manifold



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Now the Cupra is off road, I can make a start on smartening it up, and also attend to some issues that would fail an MOT.

To start with, I'm looking at cheap/free mods and improvements. To start with, some paint and polish.

Ever since I got the car, I said I would have the charge pipe, inlet mani and rocker cover powdercoated black, but couldn't be without the car for more than a day due to commuting to work. Since then, I have had a slight change of mind. I'm considering painting the rocker cover and charge pipe myself. In regards to the inlet mani, I have seen people advising against painting as it gets so hot that the paint eventually crackles.

So, I am now thinking about the polished route. Here is a pic of the engine bay (the picture is about 3 years old, ignore the kinked hose, it no longer runs like that)










The manifold is textured, more than likely like most manifolds. Is it even possible to get a shine from this? I may even polish the charge pipe and rocker cover as I suspect they will be easier.

Are there any hints/tips for polishing them up? I was thinking of harsh up to fine sandpapers (wet & dry) and then a polishing compound. Or would it require something with more power like a drill attachment?

TIA,

Mat


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

lots and lots of work

yes start off with sanding all the texture away then stepping down to finer grits

might be worth asking around ..i had a massive one smoothed and polished for £80 , would have never ever got it that good myself


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Just been reading this thread:

http://uk-mkivs.net/forums/p/271080/1781413.aspx

TBH, I have confidence in my ability to do it, I just wanted to make sure it was in fact possible and that my thought process was right


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Orbital sander, a lot of paper. And a machine polisher with a compound pad and polish. Will make light work tbh.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

And a Dremel for the nooks :thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry to disagree but forget a orbital get your self a fine metal file for taking the surface down to flat and if like me you'll want to removes the cast marks (these are sand cast hence texture) then do an ebay search for metal polishing kits that come with polishing compounds the kit fits in a drill beware you will end up covered in black **** so wear overalls,mask and glasses one thing i would change on the kit is the dowel change it for a nut and bolt with two washers as the dowel will slip
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aluminium...r_Tools_Batteries_Buffers&hash=item46039f9915

here one i done a few years ago 
before 

after


----------



## willwander (Nov 30, 2012)

As above but bench grinder/polisher. They can be picked up pretty cheap.


----------

